# 29.5 outlaw 2s vs 31 outlaws (on commander 1000)



## Mudder84

just want some opinions on the two tires, 31 are lighter and taller yet the 29.5 look awesome, but are good bit heavier than the 31s. Going to go with a s/w setup


----------



## sloboy

I love my 29.5 OL2. What size lift will you be running? Have you considered the 28 OL2? They are a good bit lighter due to having one less lug and has a slightly wider lug spacing. If you could stand to loose an inch for the lighter tire.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

i love my 29.5 ol2. right clutching and throttle control u dont have no worries


----------



## backwoodsboy70

i had 31s and i have the Ol2s now and i loved them both, its jus preference, the outlaw 2s are cheaper lol


----------



## mwilkins

The OL2's will definitely dig. As stated they are heavy so one must learn throttle control or have a good setup for clutching. My OL2's actually measure 30" with 6 lbs of pressure in them so they appear to run just a touch larger on sizing. In any case, both are great tires.


----------



## Mudder84

An going to be running a state line custom 2.5 lift for now am looking into getting the 4 inch catvos lift in the near future. I do good with throttle control until later on in the ride when i start feeling like am king of the mud holes then throttle control is not really on my mind. I'm liking the 31s little lighter and little taller, I've heard there really isnt much difference with then in a mud hole compare to the ol2s


----------



## wideawakejake

i always thought anything over 28 seemed scary. but i have had absalutley no problems with my 30"s and stock clutching. have no desire to try any other brand of tire , and these things are wearing like iron.

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------

both good tire sizes . i think you cant go wrong with either. but i.would get the 31's if you are getting a big custom lift. just my opinion though.


----------



## jrpro130

On a commander, go with 29.5 OG laws or 28 OL2 unless you are doing full primary/secondary. The 31's are an amazing tire, and I'm just not a fan of the OL2, they are very heavy for what they are, and DIG...just my opinion and now I have had all the outlaws out except 28 OL2.

I ran 29.5 OG on my renegade 1k when it was stock, had a lot of usable power and I could always spin the tires. I switched to OL2 and noticed belt chirping and couldn't spin the tires if I stopped in the nasty, without smoking the belt (bike had 5hrs on it btw). 

Then I did full primary/secondary and OMG what a difference. I could spin them easy, but the problem I noticed was they DIG and GRAB. Sure that is great if you don't spin the crap out of your tires, but if you do...carnage will ensue. Now I have the 31's and hands down better tire...sure I"ll get slack for that but in my application the 31's are far superior. I gained some power back, 1" ground clearance, and they just work great. They don't clean out as well but I can actually spin them.

With all that said, if your commander is stock, go with 29.5 OG laws or 28 OL2 if you wanna get funky. I wouldn't do OL2 29.5 unless you are doing more work. And watch those axle angles because those OL2 are axle breakers. Every one of us with outlander/renegad broke the right front axle, and some even both front axles! 



If you are doing the 4" anytime soon, go with the 31's, and get the qsc/stm combo! The 31's do great man, I hate the OL2 29.5 now that i am back to 31's. I ran 31 s/w on the brute and loved them, now I have 31 skinny and love them!


----------



## lilbigtonka

jrpro knows he has def had all the laws so take it from him....and i agree taller aggressive tire and lighter in weight sounds like a win win to me


----------



## Mudder84

I looked at the 29.5 og outlaws but i really don't want to go to a 12 inch rim, i have seen the 29.5 og laws in action they do really well.


----------



## JPs300

I'd say either will do great, it would likely come down to cost for me. - The law2's are definitely heavier & definitely have more bite, but whether that's a good thing or not is undecided. 

jrpro130 & myself spent a good portion of a weekend riding together; I can't say there was a situation where either tire out did the other, thus the lighter tire is probably the better choice.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

i ride every weeknd , from wAter to thick gumbo and the wieght dont matter to me i habe no probs spinning them compared to my old 31s, once ur stuck ur stuck , light or heavy ur done lol


----------



## Mudder84

If i went with the ol2s would the s/w combo be my best bet with them? I've seen a couple commanders with ol2s on here but they had all skinnies


----------



## brutemike

The wide isn't much more then the skinny.I have the 29.5 ol2 s/w and love them.If you want some pics I can get them tomorrow I'm at work now.


----------



## jrpro130

backwoodsboy70 said:


> i ride every weeknd , from wAter to thick gumbo and the wieght dont matter to me i habe no probs spinning them compared to my old 31s, once ur stuck ur stuck , light or heavy ur done lol


Yea but let me tell you, I could tell a difference between the two. No doubt the OL2 bite harder and def DIG to china more...they are a great tire. The 31 outlaw is also a great tire...can't go wrong. I'm just personally not a fan of ol2's because of the weight and how they grab literally everything. They do great though...

I couldn't even spin 31's stock clutch on my brute without screeching, after the gear reduction I was fine, but the 31's screeched. Maybe I ride a little thicker mud or something lmao

But anyway, it's all preference, I prefer outlaws over any tire, so as long as it's an outlaw it's good by me, I just prefer 29.5 OG or 31's. Ol2's are way way way over rated...


----------



## brutemike

In the mud they put terms to shame.I had the 29.5-10-14 term and now the 29.5 s/w combo outlaw2.I get the same belt sequel now as I did with the terms but its only one in a while.My next steps will be another rear rhino then msd then vfj clutch mod.


----------



## Mudder84

I think am going to go with the 31s just because of the height and weight, anybody got any experience with the 30 radials I've read good things about them but nobody around here has them?


----------



## backwoodsboy70

i nvr had a problem in the mud screeching my belt with 31s runnin yellow secondary/almond primary and epi wieghts, i broke axles all day long though

---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------

and i ride out at mud muckers 

thats the nastyyy


----------



## jrpro130

I rode mud Muckers it wasn't too bad on the belt. Ryc has some naaaaasty! And Miami is even worse!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Some spots at Ryc won't just test a clutch but can make a clutch its biaaaachhh lol.... I got my vfj bragging I went and bam it showed me who's boss....lol


----------



## jrpro130

Haha for real man. I have gotten stopped in my tracks at ryc!


----------



## JPs300

LOL - first time I broke the front driveshaft yoke on the kitty was RYC; flying across some nasty & it snaps, bike instantly stuffs the front in & I _all but_ superman'd the handle bars......I think my feet smacked my hands while still holding the bars. Took one bike winching and a lifted cherokee snatching to drag that thing out.


----------



## jrpro130

Yea the mud there will make your clutch cry! I only rode 31s without gr one ride. Actually had 32 first then switched. The 32s I couldn't even spin in 2wd at the mud track with yellow secondary almond primary!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Just put my 29.5 OL2's on my Commander this past weekend. Just cranked the shocks all the way up, no lift necessary. Alot more clearance in the rear than I expected. I've only put a couple miles on them, but pretty impressed so far. I've got to do the "Sport Low Mod" soon. The stock clutch isn't terrible on the Commander, but definitely needs a little something... 

Overall I'm pretty happy with them so far, but can't rule out possibly going with some 31 OL skinnies someday as well. Both tires are great IMO


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------


----------



## Polaris425

Nice. Yep. I'm jealous.


----------



## MUD_DYNASTY

Trust me, you can run outlaw 2's on stock clutches and axles and be fine with the commander, im living proof, i have 30" moto monsters , im running a 2" highlifter lift, and beat the heck out of the bike, and havent broken anything with over 200 miles. i actually run outlaw radials in 30" also, depending on where we ride. we run red creek, rockbottom, cooterville, and other places, and trust me, i hit every whole there is unless its deep water or the hood, im stock snorkles.


----------



## jrpro130

Mud Dynasty, 

I don't doubt you, I'm sure it runs fine. The difference is amazing with a real clutch setup. Surprised riding as hard as you say that you haven't broke a front axle, almost everyone we ride with that has the OL2 and stock axles even with no lift are breaking the front axles. Can't keep em in...

I would snorkel that thing ASAP if you creek ride...just me though. We ride hard, deep, and our mud is super nasty. 

I know for a fact seen 2 commanders on OL2 at RYC last event that had a lot of trouble on the OL2 and stock clutch. Alot of smoke and chatter comin fromt the belt LMAO. So not sure what they had clutch wise and I wish I had it on video but it was unimpressive.


----------



## MUD_DYNASTY

Oh yeah... she's getting snorkled asap! i had 30" silverbacks on it, then changed to the 30" monsters because of true 30"s. ive been suprised also, have been expecting a axle to snap, just nothing yet thank God! ive got rhino axles waiting incase.


----------



## JPs300

X2. Both Commanders that were out there on the law2's got into situations where they couldn't pull the tires. We also had a brute on OG 29.5's in our group with some mild clutching(no idea what) that twice rolled belt smoke in 2wd like he was trying to re-make a Cheech & Chong movie. 

Same goes for when I tried the red secondary spring on my max with the law 2's, twice got into a situation where even in 2wd I couldn't turn the tires. 



Honestly, I feel the larger lugs on the law2's likely bite harder than monsters(bring it tonka! - lol) and namely I think our version of "thick mud" is apparently thicker than most.



**I should also add, that since postig back in January, we have found that the law2s climb noticeably better than the 31's.


----------



## jrpro130

Ohhhh yea, the 31's were sliding me off that bank wall in the hole in the back trails. You just climbed right up. 

I just don't wanna run the OL2 because of weight! No doubt they straight rip! But too heavy and I like to spin tire!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Haha I ain't saying monsters pull harder then law 2 but I will guarantee they pull right with them or right behind them, but then again harder aint always better....now I WILL say I believe we got some of the thickest mud around for sure yeah Canadians got the skeg but it is all vegatation soil where ours is straight muck mixed with clay but overall I have kept the monsters for a reason and that's because they work lol....my backs just weren't my style and no they aren't the same a lot less wheel speed for monsters.....now if I didn't have monsters dirty 1's would be my tire


----------



## JPs300

Nothing wrong with the 31's. I had debated swapping myself, but will probably wear these off before worrying about making any changes. The bike just performs too good to mess with it.


----------



## MUD_DYNASTY

I had problems with the silverbacks in reverse, would not grip, dont know what the differance is with the monsters but they pull backwards a little better, my outlaw radial 30"s pull even better when in reverse, but most the time hopefully i wouldnt have to back up!

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------

oh... worst mud ive ever seen.... cooterville la mud!!


----------



## JPs300

The problems we're talking about for the Commanders was *too much grip* for whatever clutching they were running(I would assume stock). They couldn't effectively turn the tires; I seen one get into some stuff where he could not turn them at all. 


Similar to what I was noting about the red secondary spring in the outty. Many people swear it will turn 29.5's no problem, but I can say without a doubt by itself it wasn't even close to enough. Twice I got down into some stuff where I couldn't turn them, even in 2wd.


----------



## MUD_DYNASTY

Yep, i was having problems with the tires gripping , all 4 tires were just spinning fullspeed on hard pack with silverbacks, i changed to monsters, picked up grip, but boy the outlaw radials, will snatch you out backwards easily


----------



## jrpro130

He ain't talkin about hard pack lol...nasty penut butter mud is what we are sayin!

I haven't run the moto's but I absolutely hated my backs, sold them after one ride. Always love the outlaws, they paddle real well. All of them are neck and neck though honestly...for the 1/2" ground clearance I gained going to 31 it's a trade off to lose traction, but a lot of weight off the bike now!


----------



## MUD_DYNASTY

i agree, the silverbacks sucked in anything if you had to go backwards, monsters were 100 times better forward and reverse, the outlaw radials, 500 times!


----------



## Lsu524

What do you guys think of the original 29.5's compared to 29.5 2's? Is the 2 really worth the extra weight.


----------



## jrpro130

The 2's def do work but for the weight they aren't worth it on brutes IMO. You are gonna be breaking axles and almost need GR for the nasty.

I think OG laws are best tire ever made.

My buddy just got 28 ol2 so I'll be able to report back on those, they are more comparable in size and everything to the OG 29.5


----------



## Lsu524

Ok thanks. Also I have the original 29.5's and no clutch kit. How muc is the vfj stage 3 w Spyder mod going to help me in mud turning the outlaws. It did pretty good this weekend at highlifters offroad park. Also I am new to mud riding


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*With only a couple cheap spring changes on your Brute, you should have no trouble turning the 29.5's in the thick stuff. I had 32" Backs on my 08 Brute, and never once had any problems. I only had upgraded pri & sec clutch springs. *
*Not sure of the cost of the VFJ clutch work, but I personally wouldn't think it is "necessary".*

*If I were you, I would just stay with the OG 29.5 Laws. The 29.5 OL2's are great tires as well, but unless you can get them on even trade I wouldnt even bother. You would then need to get 14" wheels as well. Just not worth it to me if I already had the OG 29.5's, but to each his own... *


----------



## JPs300

^ depends on what/where you ride. lilbigtonka has the full VFJ clutch work on his brute & has still rolled belt smoke with his 30" monsters. The law2's have every bit as much bite, if not more, than the monsters.

We've got some nasty mud down here.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yeah if you did somewhat ok where you are then vfj is gonna be awesome for you as for us down here I rolled smoke stock with epi springs and different colors and finally went to vfj which has def been the best but still none the less that belt still burned up a bit....nothing is bulletproof I understand for the mud we ride.....I am not a idiot either on the bike I know when to call it quits which is why I have only smoked em never shredded one


----------



## JPs300

^ agreed. I see any color out the belt snorks I stop & hook the strap/winch up. My ego isn't so big as to ruin my weekend for me.


----------



## jrpro130

Exactly...heck I've burned my belt a few times on my brute on 29.5's. Never with the GR and 31's though.

The can am hasn't skipped the belt at all


----------



## lilbigtonka

Did skip a prop shaft tho lol


----------



## jrpro130

lilbigtonka said:


> Did skip a prop shaft tho lol


HAHA thats for sure.

Let me tell you, I don't miss belt problems. At least I found another weak link :bigeyes:


----------



## sloboy

I just ordered a clutch kit for the ranger, not only you smoke the belt with the OL2's but ya also get little pieces all over the exhaust and it stinks like heck! So that is a stocker down and a extreme duty gone. Really debating on taking these tires off and going with 34 terms but gonna need new wheels, or trade um for 31's.


----------



## JPs300

The only belt I would run is an OE replacement or the G-Force. - I've had no issues since tuning my clutch out properly, but I've still got a lot left on the table by getting rid of the junk stock primary.


----------



## jrpro130

Thumbs up so far for the g-force! JP, I'm still waiting for adam's "test" of the belt...I split that belt with someone else on HL forums and it's been quite a while.


----------



## JPs300

vforcejohn has the both the standard G-force & the carbon fiber version in testing. He posted about being contacted by a Gates rep on thecanamforums a while back & that they were going to send him several to test. - I don't get on there often, so don't know if he got any results yet. 


I just today picked up the BRP performance belt to go in mine. Even with our _*deep*_ discount that one is over $100.


----------



## jrpro130

Gotcha! Well Adam @ /// is supposed to do some testing as well, see how that goes

For now, i'll run the gates just on principle alone! I don't want it to break but I'm gonna see how long it lasts! Even if it lasts 4 rides, at 1/4 the price I am fine with that!


----------



## JPs300

As long as it doesn't grenade, I'm with ya. If I weren't still slinging the stock primary/secondary I would have went with the G-forced based off of your results with it. Simply by design my clutch is making more heat, and I didn't want to press my luck on grenading another & not taking out the belt box.


----------

